# Crystal Blue aquarium



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for glares on the pictures


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, I've never seen some one do it this way before. Very interesting. Where did you get those glass cups? That's a very good way to control the plants from spreading. But will definately prevent root developement though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Lol, I've never seen some one do it this way before. Very interesting. Where did you get those glass cups? That's a very good way to control the plants from spreading. But will definately prevent root developement though.


Thank you.
It's a glass cups for candles. I've got them in Walmart. They cost less than a dollar each.

The idea of that glass cups is having plants in their own space with gravel and soil/peat on the bottom. All the other gravel in a tank can be vacuumed hardy and can stay perfectly clean.
I also can carefully plant plants outside the aquarium and then just put a glass cup inside.
And, of course, I can move that glasses and I do this often 

Yes, cups prevent root development, but my plants don't have an extensive root system as lotuses have.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Some more pictures*










































Some fishes closer:


----------

